
Hacker fakes German minister's fingerprints using photos of her hands - chirau
http://hacker-fakes-german-ministers-fingerprints-using-photos-of-her-hands
======
gus_massa
Wrong URL. Probably:
[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/dec/30/hacker-
fak...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/dec/30/hacker-fakes-german-
ministers-fingerprints-using-photos-of-her-hands)

Try resubmitting tomorrow.

